
First paypal vulnerabilieties and now this they seem to be on drugs or something - Samung
https://cybernews.com/security/report-unidentified-database-exposes-200-million-americans/
======
ChrisGranger
From the Guidelines: "... please use the original title, unless it is
misleading or linkbait; don't editorialize."

------
Userno1122
Forbes has just reported the same leak, insane if you think about the scale of
it, but on the other hand, our data has been leaked 100x times already

~~~
Samung
Yeh, but I hope they start to shine a light to less techy users about these
issues as they are getting hit the most I guess

